# Making some wine gift boxes



## SMALMALEKI (8 Dec 2020)

Hi there 

My son has asked me to make him couple of boxes for Christmas. One is a small flat box which is fine. The second one however is a tall narrow box. Beside the challenge of finishing it the main problem is that I don’t have 12”x3/8 wood. Shall I get the corners mitre joint or joint some timber to get 12” width? 
I mean shall I just mitre them on long grain lines?
I really appreciate your advice.


----------



## billw (8 Dec 2020)

Lap joints or tongue and groove to get the width, perhaps do it as two 6" pieces on each face? Depending on what timber you use you could book match them.


----------



## SMALMALEKI (9 Dec 2020)

billw said:


> Lap joints or tongue and groove to get the width, perhaps do it as two 6" pieces on each face? Depending on what timber you use you could book match them.



thank you for your advice. That’s what I thought to be the right way.


----------

